# Swordfish's thread



## Swordfish

*Moderator's note:* This thread is dedicated to the fans of Swordfish, who has designated the following tales as representative of his work:

*Company's Coming
Round and Round with Nikki
Vivienne's Fight for Life*​
The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Swordfish. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Swordfish, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Swordfish.


----------



## Swordfish

I just thought I'd open the door here, and put out the welcome mat. 

Looking back, I see I've written fifteen weight gain stories in seven years, all on the Dimensions website somewhere, either in the Forums' story pages or in Dimensions' original story library. 

I used to be quicker at it than I seem to be now, but the appetite for doing it is unchanged. And there's certainly plenty of fat out there to inspire me. If only there was an equal amount of time...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

First order of Guild business: design and implement a temporal rift generator to allow us writers more time for our writing!

On a more serious note, I just wanted to grace your personal thread by noting that I've always been a fan of your works, and even if most of mine haven't gotten any direct inspiration from you, you're one of the people who passively spurred me to start writing here.


----------



## Swordfish

Well, thank you FF! 

I think every prospective weight gain writer gets inspiration and encouragement from the work of existing weight gain writers. 

Before I tumbled upon the Dimensions website - a day that left me too excited to sleep - I didn't even know the weight gain story genre existed. But I read stories in the Weight Room story library, saw what I liked about the stories I found, and what I didn't like (I liked realism and some sensitivity, I didn't like the fantasy, the cruelty and the juvenalia), and took it from there. 

Observer's stories I recall with pleasure. Plus one I wish I could now identify, about a Latino girl gaining a modest amount, which compared her sunken belly-button on her fattened belly with those buttons you get sewn into mattresses. It might have been that single wonderful, sensuous image that got me started...


----------



## Observer

Ah, yes, the memories. 

I was impressed by your early tales as well, and secured your permission to post them on the old Pound Positive Paradise site. That was then my home base, as I was then moderating that site on AOL Hometown. The year was I believe 2000.

We've come a long way since then. Would you believe most of PPP is still there if you have the url? All the stories, of course, are now here.


----------



## Gus7021

Hi Swordfish,

I'd just like to add my nugget of praise to the pile - after I discovered Dimensions (like you, a very excited occasion...), I then had another epiphany when I first read your stories.

I believe I devoured all of your tales in one sitting, lasting most of a day - and afterwards went back and re-read them all with much happiness.

Yours were the first stories I came across that made me see weight fiction as more than just erotic prose - for this, I thank you.

Ahem. 

Anyway, after the gushing tribute - any hint of what you're working on at the moment...?  


Gus


----------



## Swordfish

Heavens, Gus, you read all of my stories in one day? Not something I would attempt! But if you came out of it feeling happy, well of course that makes me happy too. And thank you, Observer, for reminding me of the Pound Paradise site. That was indeed in 2000, when the world was young. 

If only I could write a story in a day. Some of them have crawled along over months and months and months; partly because I prefer to follow a gaining woman through from thinness, through the first signs, the comments, the problems, through to final acceptance, and that's a process that needs the story to be a certain length if it's going to feel realistic. 

If I focus on a single episode, a turning point, as I did with "Shannon's Thanksgiving", then I speed up. But if I do that then I miss out on a particular pleasure for me - describing the very beginning of a virgin gain, which is such a magical moment. 

I have various scenarios wafting around, waiting to be crystallised, and for the characters to sort themselves out. I think I've written three now on the trot from the male FA's point of view. That has lots of advantages if the writer is also a male FA, but it constricts you if you want to get inside the woman gainer's head (which I do) and write scenes where a male narrator can't be present. So the next one might go back to the 3rd person, not the first person. 

I'm toying most with the story of two cousins, who begin as friends and end as . .. But I'd better write the story first.


----------



## mollycoddles

Swordfish said:


> Well, thank you FF!
> Plus one I wish I could now identify, about a Latino girl gaining a modest amount, which compared her sunken belly-button on her fattened belly with those buttons you get sewn into mattresses. It might have been that single wonderful, sensuous image that got me started...



I think I know that one! "From Skinny to Sexy and Voluptuous" http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/skinny.html


----------



## Swordfish

Thank you Mollycoddles - yes, that's certainly the story. I'm so glad to have found it again, tummy/mattress imagery and all. Reading it still gives me a thrill. And I must thank the author of it too - Mangoman - wherever you are.


----------



## Gus7021

Well, this was some years ago - you didn't have quite as many stories as you have now... 

And whenever the next story turns up, I'll look forward to reading it...!


Gus


----------



## Raider X

Are you writing more stories?


----------



## Swordfish

I'm halfway through a new story now. It'll emerge later in the year - I'm afraid I'm not as swift as I used to be. It's been nice to see some of my oldies reposted on this forum, but I'd like to see a new story up there as well.


----------



## Supermax1200

Hi. I am a lurker who has very rarely posted. But, I have been reading this materiel longer than this site has existed. I just wanted to say that you are my favorite WG author by far. I am an avid reader who reads about one novel every week and I consider your writing to be as good as anything published. I have always thought you must be a professional writer of some sort. I don't mind the long wait between stories because the quality and realism make it well worth the wait. The last story I think you wrote and by far the longest about Samira was absolutely wonderful. Keep up the good work...


----------



## Swordfish

Well, thank you, Supermax! Actually I think my longest story was "Jackie a la Mode" - too long I now think. If you set out to chart someone's slow realistic gain, the plot has to take a certain amount of time. At a long length though it's harder to maintain momentum and avoid repetition. I do write professionally, but not fiction. You can call this my hobby, I guess.


----------



## nocturnal33

i concur with the general consensus. By FAR the finest FA writing i've ever encountered. Nothing silly, ridiculous or just simply dumb. Creates a tale with all of the good themes about it, but in a format that carries you along with purpose and meaning.


----------



## Swordfish

It's taken about two years, on and off, but I now have a new story finished, Eve Enters Paradise, located in the Recent Additions forum. Hope you enjoy it!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=32


----------



## newgenx

For some reason, it's showing as an inaccessible area for the story link, even while logged in.


----------



## Swordfish

The reason for that is the story has just been pulled by the forum's story editor because of an "incest" element in the narrative, involving two cousins. I'm currently pondering how to resolve this. If you'd like further info, send me a private message.


----------



## tarquin

Message to [censored opinion of] moderator: First-cousin MARRIAGE, not just relations, is legal in a MAJORITY of the states of the United States. I stand ready to be corrected, but I believe first-cousin marriage is legal in all countries of Europe. I eagerly await the moderator banning any mention of same-sex sex also. Sheesh. With all the dreck that gets posted under the misleading label of "fiction", they pick on one of the few contributors who can actually write well?


----------



## JonahW

I don't understand the decision of the moderators either. It seems downright ridiculous! A that's apart from the fact that Swordfish is a fine writer.


----------



## Perry White

Cousin relationships are still considered incest. Legality isn't the only issue that's involved here, although it does play a role. Incest is against the forum rules for story submissions. (See here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=447 )

Swordfish is an excellent writer, prolific, and one of my favorites[I really enjoyed the story]. None of those have any bearing on whether or not we're allowed to keep a story up. [We mods have to follow the rules in place] If he had submitted a story with underage characters, that would have been pulled too. 

Hopefully he'll be able to rework it, so we can post it. Hope that clears that up.


----------



## will_fatten_you

Swordfish,

Hope you get the story reworked soon. You're one of my favorites and it's been a long time since the last story. Good to see you back.


----------



## Goomba

Swordfish!?!? Where is your new story?!?


----------



## Swordfish

The new story is now back in Recent Additions, after a little rewriting. Sorry for any frustrations caused.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68140


----------



## Lardibutts

> Cousin relationships are still considered incest. Legality isn't the only issue that's involved here, although it does play a role. Incest is against the forum rules for story submissions.



Amongst our friends in Britain over the years we have discovered several cousin marriages - one was between a director of a major international oil company and his talented artist wife. Only once we knew, did we realise how much the blond and elegant pair looked like one another. 

Wasn't it the Hapsburgs (the family of the Holy Roman Emperors) that became so inbred they couldn't chew their food?


----------



## tarquin

Hapsburgs ... well, sort of. You're talking about Charles II. For one thing, this is a really extreme example - for six generations, his father/grandfather/etc had married either a first cousin or a niece (! - now there's incest). And the nieces/cousins themselves were pretty badly inbred. Also and mainly, the Hapsburgs had some bad genes to start with (insanity, deformity), so a lot of his problem would have been there anyway. The real problem is with INBREEDING, not "incest". Populations like the Amish, Ashkenazic Jews, even Iceland (320 000 people) don't really first-cousin-marry, but their breeding stock is limited enough that they start to develop hereditary diseases like Tay-Sachs, color blindness, leukemia, and so on. The occasional first cousins don't do much damage.


----------



## Swordfish

For those that are interested - I have a new story, now in the Recent Additions forum here. It's called "Old Girlfriend, New Fat", and because of size restrictions has had to be posted over three threads, as parts 1, 2, and 3. 

Because I was zonked when posting, I listed the title wrongly when I named the first two threads: "Old Girlfriend" became "Old Boyfriend". Never post stories at four in the morning - that's my new motto.

Anyway, if you look for threads starting either "Old Boyfriend" or "Old Girlfriend", you'll find the story. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Britt Reid

Actually its now all one thread with headings as desired.


----------



## Raider X

I enjoyed reading your story... It's been a while and is thinking about reading Samira again.


----------



## SkinnyToChubby

I didn't realize this thread existed or I would have paid homage a long time ago. Huge fan, Swordfish stories are in a class of their own. I've always assume you were a professional fiction writer; if not, I'm amazed (and mourning the fact that your writing has not been shared with a wider audience). 

I've written and published only one story (plenty of others under wrap in a permanently unfinished state), and you were absolutely the inspiration. You taught me that motivations and inner monologue are absolutely critical to a story. There has to be a cohesive logic to it for the whole story to be realistic. 

Thanks again. And, coincidentally, Mangoman's "From skinny to sexy and voluptuous" was the second WG story I ever read (after The Watcher: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/watcher.html), and always one of my favorites. I suppose it even inspired my screen name.

My story, Bodybuilder, is available here in case anyone's interested: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1524213#post1524213


----------

